# YT235C FUEL



## willy81 (Jan 30, 2020)

I have this YT235C and the low fuel lite flashing
on the dash so dumped in 5 gallons and its right up
to the neck. 10 hours on 5 gallons. Anyone with
a YT235C experience the same? What is your
fuel usage???

willy


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey Willy,

My lawn mower burns more fuel that that. You must have been nursing your Yanmar.


----------

